# what do you guys think about the zoom groom?



## Misterious (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a furminator brush that works really well but a lot of people say that it has ruined their cats coat and that it cuts hair. My cats been shedding a lot from just petting her and i don't want to use the furminator everyday. Since the zoom groom is rubber is it just grabbing the loose hairs? No ripping or any sort.


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

I have the zoom groom for my dogs and it works really well. However, it doesn't work on my cat at all. The dogs have really short hair and I think that makes the difference.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Misterious,
I use a metal comb to "brush" my long haired cats, it has finer teeth on half of it, and wider spaced teeth on the other half.
I find it's also good for working mats out that aren't fully knotted yet!
I don't like the fuminator for the reason you stated, the very sharp teeth on it can also put cats off of grooming, if it's used with to much 'zeal'.
Sharon


----------



## Misterious (Nov 19, 2014)

I guess my questions more with the zoom groom is should i use it until theres no more hair coming off since the zoom groom is removing loose hair? When i brush her for a bit removing a bunch of hair and i go back later to brush her again theres still a lot of hair coming out.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I personally am not a fan of it on my two DSH. Their instructions say to use it in a circular motion, so it seems more of a massage therapy type thing. Though my cats are more tolerant of that than the furminator, all it does is produce a lot of hairs that also get loose and up in the air...and that makes me a bit sneezy and get the awful eye/nose itch.

That's my personal view on it, but I do know some people prefer the ZoomGroom over other brushes/combs. Perhaps it depends on the kitty and user itself though. I've only used the slicker brush, the ZoomGroom, and Furminator to compare it to.


----------



## Wry_Martini (Nov 9, 2011)

My Balinese HATES bring brushed, but for some reason she tolerates and almost even likes the zoom groom. It's a lifesaver in my house.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

My two aren't really shedding much yet but I purchased a zoom groom and use it on them occasionally. I can't speak to its effectiveness yet but they both seem to enjoy it.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

I have a Zoom Groom, but it seems to get more hair on me than is collected between the "bristles". My shorthaired pair really love a soft bristle brush that I bought in the baby aisle of a drugstore. When I had a long-haired pair years ago they most loved a boar bristle brush that a relative had given me for my birthday years earlier (it wrecked my fine textured hair and was nearly thrown away).
When we had a rabbit for 8 years (short hair) she absolutely loved the Zoom Groom. Unfortunately, what she loved most about it was chewing the bristles off!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

We have the zoomgroom and the furminator and they both work great. We only use the furminator once and a while and the zoomgroom 3-4 times a week. Duchess loves 'em both. Both work great on our Lab when he is "blowing his coat"


----------



## Doodler (Feb 27, 2013)

I love the zoom groom, but more for my dogs than the cats. It doesn't seem to be very effective for the cats. I have a small soft bristled slicker brush that I feel does a better job for the cats.


----------



## CatMom13 (Mar 2, 2015)

I bought one of those circular brushes for my cat. It worked on my old cat, but on my new baby, didnt seem to get but a few hairs off. I used the zoom groom on my new cat (I use it in a stroking motion, not circular as directed), and it seems to do a pretty good job. I think I'll keep trying new brushes, though.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't like the zoom groom for my cats. I could use that on my horse when they shed there winter fuzz 

I use a small slicker brush on my cats. they loved to be brushed with it.


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, my Gypsy will not tolerate any sort of brush/comb/hybrid/etc--as the very sad end table drawer full of cast-offs can prove. 

But, I gave the rejected Zoom Groom to a friend whose cat has longish fur, and is very tolerant, and it really did seem to gather cat hair as advertised. Maybe it depends on the fur type? It seems like after using it, you'd need to run a slicker brush through, to gather all the loose hair.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

We have the Zoom Groom and its the only tool either of my two will not only tolerate but love. Kiki is a BSH and Lulu a fluffy tabby. I agree a lot not only gets on the groom but does come off in the air and on me, but at least they both love grooming now. I have always had the issue that no matter how much I brush they still seem to have loose hair still, although using special wipes after has helped as well.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

IME the zoom groom works GREAT on short haired cats. It works best if you use circular massaging motions, but brushing works ok too.

Torri, and every other longhaired cat I've tried it on, hated the zoom groom.


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

I tried the Zoom Groom and it did get a ton of fur off but it left their coats looking shaggy and a little greasy. I had to give them both a bath and brush them out again with a slicker brush.
I don't think I'll use it again.


----------

